# pineview log & mad dog log



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

Early season wood on the poudre fun fun 

There's 2 logs at the top boaters right half of Mad Dog on Filter on the Poudre. Pretty much at water level now, hopefully will flush out, but could be a surprise if you boat it now.

An uglier one is a 3-4" diameter log in Pineview Falls on the Disney line. It looks like it might be either wedged against the main rock or in the boulders at the bottom. It's about half way down and pointed upstream about 2' out of the water right now. It's not even vibrating so we aren't sure how well it might float out on it's own. Not sure how easy it'd be to remove.

Otherwise nice day for a paddle.

John


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

It appears one of the 2 logs on Mad Dog may have been flushed out with the extra flows, but I think there's still one there.

I'm not sure whether I'd call Disney greatly improved. We did get a rope around the log and were able to get it to move w/o much trouble, but kept slipping. I think 3-4 wraps may have helped. Anyways, the bad news is it did not come completely out. The possibly good news is I believe it is pressed against the rock wall of (river left) of Disney, below the lip and located just above the last drop. 

By edging out to the edge of the rock overlooking that spot, I could see the log but I could not move it with my paddle (not that I tried too hard). Likely stable for now, but bears watching as water moves. I'd have been much happier if it came out completely. If it drops down a good chunk it might be possible to get it out.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

posted on the rock report thread, but I have time and would be willing to work on this if anyone else wants to get it out


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

We tried yesterday for the log at pine veiw, no luck. My fried was cretain we could have gotten it, i was afraid we might lose the rope. This one is over my head in terms of a safe removal, could not help.

a side note, did not see wood at mad dog. we ran FP after trying for the log. FP is good to go.


----------



## sparky (Jul 15, 2005)

We ran pineview yesterday and that log at Disney has shifted more. It is at the bottom in the hole and partly pointing up stream. looks like a big hazard the way it shifted.


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

sparky said:


> We ran pineview yesterday and that log at Disney has shifted more. It is at the bottom in the hole and partly pointing up stream. looks like a big hazard the way it shifted.


So who wants to head up there with me tomorrow to get that log out? We gotta get it out before the water comes up--considering how many commercial rafters swim that rapid , let's get that sucka outta there.

I'm free all day tomorrow, but would rather do it earlier so I can boat somewhere. Who's in? Less talk, more action.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

i'm up for helping to get it out of there.... saturday early would be good with me too.... also wanted to get some boating in, but lets get it out.
call with a time to meet up. i was planning on heading up that way anyway.
303.704.8800


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Buckrodgers said:


> So who wants to head up there with me tomorrow to get that log out? We gotta get it out before the water comes up--considering how many commercial rafters swim that rapid , let's get that sucka outta there.
> 
> I'm free all day tomorrow, but would rather do it earlier so I can boat somewhere. Who's in? Less talk, more action.


 
Forrest - you need me to send Ernst up there to help you boys get that sucker out ?????? 

Just kiddin it looks like I am headin up to do some cleanin as well today.

Good luck!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

The log in PV is now out...I drove up this morn and found 5 guys workin on it so I chipped in and after 30min setting up it popped out with barely any effort. Then ran lower NF...


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

gannon_w said:


> The log in PV is now out...



Noice!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Nice work fellas. Beats me having to call Eric"all the time"Norse in frickin greeley and having to hang out with him for half the day. 

Here he is having relations with a slate river log..


----------

